# 2002 question



## Mufflerman (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Guys, I just purchased a 72 2002. It has E30 bottlecap wheels that I can't stand. My question to you is what other wheels can I put on. Does anyone know what the offset is? I know the bolt pattern is pretty common (4 on 100), but my guess is not all in that pattern will fit. A buddy offered some BBS's of his wrecked M edition Miata, but I don't know if they will fit. Thanks for your help.


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

The 14" basket weave wheels from the E30 sport models look nice, with 30mm offset. You need to keep the offset of your wheels between 25-30mm, depending on wheel width, tire size and how low you've dropped the car.


----------



## Mufflerman (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, I am familiar with that wheel. I personally think the car needs a wheel that isn't so flat, the Miata BBS has some dome shape to the center that matches the curves of the car better. I am going to try them this week and we will see.


----------



## janelson (Apr 6, 2008)

I tried some Borbet Type H wheels on my 68, and found that they no longer would fit after installing the E12 "big brakes". So kept the E30 bottlecaps.


----------



## maxkpp (Feb 27, 2008)

BBS Basketweave 16inch would be nice, yes sir!
If you can find them.
Try E30 rims.


----------

